# A Forum by Region?



## BeeRite (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't know if anyone else would be interested but I've been trying to look for members and post's that are "in my neck of the woods". Some might be paranoid to state the general location but it would be cool to see what others are doing near me, strains grown, where the seed/clone came from (bag,bank or buddy) local favorites for outdoors or inside, tips and tricks for specific areas weather/conditions, fav shops/local deals, stuff like that. i'm in southern new england and i'm sure there is a lot of small(er) scale grows going on all around me. Again I don't know how much interest there may be but i think it'd be cool. something vague like northeast, southeast, midwest, northwest, southwest and south, ever thought about it? or is it here and i'm too stupid to find it?


----------



## oldecrowe (Sep 12, 2010)

Very good idea, I think. I'm in the southeast myself and it would be cool to see what other folks around here are doing.


----------



## BeeRite (Sep 13, 2010)

one slight oversight in my thinking here. Being an arrogant American I forgot this is world wide.


----------



## Assiditoria (Sep 13, 2010)

&#1056;&#1086;&#1089;&#1089;&#1080;&#1102; &#1089;&#1085;&#1086;&#1074;&#1072; &#1085;&#1072;&#1089;&#1090;&#1080;&#1075;&#1083;&#1080; &#1087;&#1086;&#1075;&#1086;&#1076;&#1085;&#1099;&#1077; &#1072;&#1085;&#1086;&#1084;&#1072;&#1083;&#1080;&#1080;. &#1042; &#1050;&#1086;&#1084;&#1080; &#1074;&#1099;&#1087;&#1072;&#1083; &#1088;&#1072;&#1085;&#1085;&#1080;&#1081; &#1089;&#1085;&#1077;&#1075; &#1079;&#1072; &#1074;&#1077;&#1089;&#1100; &#1087;&#1077;&#1088;&#1080;&#1086;&#1076; &#1084;&#1077;&#1090;&#1077;&#1086;&#1085;&#1072;&#1073;&#1083;&#1102;&#1076;&#1077;&#1085;&#1080;&#1081;. &#1069;&#1090;&#1086; &#1087;&#1088;&#1086;&#1080;&#1079;&#1086;&#1096;&#1083;&#1086; &#1087;&#1086;&#1095;&#1090;&#1080; &#1085;&#1072; &#1090;&#1088;&#1080; &#1085;&#1077;&#1076;&#1077;&#1083;&#1080; &#1088;&#1072;&#1085;&#1100;&#1096;&#1077; &#1089;&#1088;&#1086;&#1082;&#1072;. &#1042; &#1042;&#1086;&#1088;&#1082;&#1091;&#1090;&#1080;&#1085;&#1089;&#1082;&#1086;&#1084; &#1088;&#1072;&#1081;&#1086;&#1085;&#1077; &#1074;&#1099;&#1089;&#1086;&#1090;&#1072; &#1089;&#1085;&#1077;&#1078;&#1085;&#1086;&#1075;&#1086; &#1087;&#1086;&#1082;&#1088;&#1086;&#1074;&#1072; &#1076;&#1086;&#1089;&#1090;&#1080;&#1075;&#1083;&#1072; 4 &#1089;&#1072;&#1085;&#1090;&#1080;&#1084;&#1077;&#1090;&#1088;&#1086;&#1074;. &#1042;&#1083;&#1072;&#1089;&#1090;&#1080; &#1086;&#1082;&#1072;&#1079;&#1072;&#1083;&#1080;&#1089;&#1100; &#1089;&#1086;&#1074;&#1077;&#1088;&#1096;&#1077;&#1085;&#1085;&#1086; &#1085;&#1077; &#1075;&#1086;&#1090;&#1086;&#1074;&#1099; &#1082; &#1086;&#1090;&#1086;&#1087;&#1080;&#1090;&#1077;&#1083;&#1100;&#1085;&#1086;&#1084;&#1091; &#1089;&#1077;&#1079;&#1086;&#1085;&#1091;._________________________________&#1050;&#1085;&#1080;&#1075;&#1080; &#1087;&#1086;&#1076;&#1072;&#1088;&#1080; &#1088;&#1077;&#1073;&#1077;&#1085;&#1082;&#1091;&#1082;&#1085;&#1080;&#1075;&#1080; &#1089;&#1099;&#1085;&#1091;&#1082;&#1085;&#1080;&#1075;&#1080; &#1082;&#1072;&#1088;&#1090;&#1072;&#1082;&#1085;&#1080;&#1075;&#1080; &#1076;&#1077;&#1090;&#1089;&#1082;&#1080;&#1077;&#1076;&#1077;&#1090;&#1089;&#1082;&#1080;&#1077; &#1084;&#1072;&#1075;&#1072;&#1079;&#1080;&#1085;&#1099;


----------



## KuLong (Sep 15, 2010)

I personally think if we had regional forums it would be a bad idea. Would separate the community more. 

The way it is now is good because we all hang out in the same place...mostly.


----------



## Balzac89 (Sep 15, 2010)

I wish I lived in the south. not really though


----------



## high|hgih (Oct 18, 2010)

I think its an awesome idea


----------

